# Help with algae and circulation



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I just wanted to say thanks in advance to everyone who posts in this thread. I have a 29 gallon tank ph is at 7 and i do regular 30% water changes about every two weeks. The tank has been running for about 3-4 months now and is planted with two java ferns, two banana plants, and a few anarchis. The main problem i have is that i have brown algae growing on the glass near the gravel, and i have green spot algae growing on the glass as well but about halfway up the tank. I bought two plecos a week or so ago thinking they would take care of the algae problem, or some of it atleast but it seems like they have not been eating any of it. I've been having to scrape it off constantly. I read other posts and it said that low lighting is a cause of the green spot algae, i checked and i have a 17-20 watt flourescent bulb under the hood. I just wanted to know what else i could do besides getting another pleco (or any other algae eaters that you guys like), or getting a higher wattage bulb. Also do you guys know any want to increase circulation of the water, i was thinking airstones but i dont want to add them and have them not help. Thanks again guys.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

The brown alage, if it is soft and easily removed, is actually diatoms. These are usually caused by either too little light or excess silicates in the water. I would try adding a second strip to the tank if you can. The hard green glass algae is common in many tanks and must be removed by hand.

Plecos will not eat either of these. Otos will eat the brown algae. Nothing I am aware of will eat the hard green stuff.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

As usual, Mr. Doyle is right about the brown algae. The green spot algae is occurring because your nitrates are building up more than your Phosphates. This is normally good when dealing with non planted (you need to add many, many more plants though). Your waterchanges are not frequent enough. Instead of changing every 2 weeks, change the same amount weekly. This will keep your nitrates low enough for the few plants you have to use them up. This shouls help with the GSA. There will always be a little algae in your tank. Not much you can do about it.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I'll try and look for another light strip, i might have to buy another hood though that would accomodate two. But im guessing then circulation isnt a problem. And now that you guys mention it the brown algae is really easy to get off so it must be diatom. I'll keep an eye out for otos and perhaps add more plants to keep the phosphates and nitrates level? I'm guessing then that circulation is fine and i won't need to buy an air pump, if that's correct. Thanks again.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

no, you dont have to buy an air pump. but it will help circulate the water. the warmer the water is, the less oxygen it holds


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

I have a pretty serious problem with this aswell. I think It must be diatoms too. I have trouble keeping the nitrates down as my tap water is 20ppm anyway. Its not a problem because of low light I have a 13 Gallon with a few plants and a 36 watt light and a 20 with no plants and a 36W light. And the circulation is good aswell.

1: If I plant the tanks really heavily will this help?

2: If I get an Oto will this help? One tank is goldfish and the other is Zebra Danios. Are they OK with the Otos?

Thanks.
PS both tanks are under 2 months old so I know it could be a problem with excess silicates but how long do they take to go?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

*Cause:* 

Excess silicates & nitrates
Inadequate light
Low oxygen levels 

Brown algae is a common occurrence in a newly set up aquarium. It is generally caused by too little light, an excess of silicates, an abundance of nutrients, and too little oxygen. Silicates can build up through tap water that is high in silicic acid, and silicates that leech from some types of substrates. 

*Cure:* 
Wipe off surfaces & vaccine gravel well
Use silicate adsorbing resin in the filter
Increase the lighting
Stock a plecostomus or several otocinclus 

This type of algae does not adhere strongly to the tank surfaces, and is easily wiped away. Vacuuming the gravel with a siphon will quickly remove coatings from the substrate. Increasing the lighting will inhibit regrowth of brown algae. As a new tank matures brown algae is often eliminated naturally by plants and green algae competing for nutrients. 

Some suckermouth catfish will readily eat brown algae, most notably plecostomus and otocinclus. If the problem is due to high silicates in the water, and the brown algae persists, a special silicate absorbing resin can be used in the filter. 

*Prevention:* 
Use of RO water
Regular water changes
Regular aquarium cleaning
Good lighting 

As with any algae, keeping the tank clean and performing regular water changes is one of the best preventative measures. Unfortunately it is still possible to get algae in spite of regular maintenance, especially in a newly established aquarium. Prompt attention to sudden algae growth will prevent more serious problems.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks a lot fish doc and everyone; you guys helped me out a lot.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Ok thats lots of good info but I still have trouble. 

I know Im in a fairly hard water area but I dont know how hard. I have tried increaseing the light and it seems to grow even quicker and seems to grow only on the lighted surfaces (not on the botton or sides of stones or leaves or where a leaf is covering a stone). I have tried regular water changing and changing the length I have the light on. I started off with 12 then tried 10 now Im on 13 hours a day. 

I shouldnt be a lack of oxygen coz both tanks have a filter which ripples the surface. The algae does come off really easily when I scrub but but it regrows within 2 or 3 days.

Would Otos be Ok with goldies and zebra danios? And would planting the tank really heavily help? (I guess not from what you where saying Fish_Doc)


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

One more question too, all of you guys have been saying that increasing the wattage will help cure the algae as well. In my 29 gallon tank it came with a 24" 20 watt bulb. I went looking the other day for more wattage but it seems that the only way to get up to 60 watts (what i want so its about 2 watts a gallon) is if i bought a 48" strip and that is too long for the hood I have. Is there a fluorescent light strip im not looking at that you guys have, or did you buy another hood for your tank that holds two or three light strips.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

To increase your lighting, you have 2 viable options.
Power compact strips or multiple strip lights (either another fixture or a fixture than runs more than 1 bulb).
Power compact is the way to go if you really want to add more light. More efficient, better lumens, longer lasting bulbs.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Do you know where I could buy a power compact bulb like the one you are describing and how much they run? Thanks again.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

With flourcent bulbs there are two ratings. One that is wattage and one that is a spectrum rating. If you cannot find a higher wattage and the others get to expensive try a different spectrum.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Alright, I'll keep my eyes out for anything, thanks a lot.


----------

